# Best courses/kindle books, cds for history of art for a 6th grader



## Pergamum (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello,


Looking to teach Noah (entering 6th grade) art history. Would love to find a Kindle book with lots of pics of famous art works through the centuries, but also containing historical info and even info on the philosophical underpinnings of art. Being on kindle or cd format is best to prevent hauling massive books.

Of course, I suppose teaching art means my kids seeing Second Commandment violations and chubby medieval nudes, perhaps. How do you handle those issues?


----------

